# 5D2 - Tethering



## JennyGW (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi all,

I'd like to use tethering into Adobe Bridge CS6.

It works just fine except the images are not auto-rotated. The rotation works fine on the camera LCD, but not in Bridge (or DPP). I have the rotation option selected in the EOS Utility.

Is there something I am doing wrong, or is this a problem with the camera/software? I've spoken to another user with the same problem.

Also, I'd really like the solution to be Wi-fi. If I buy the Eyefi Mobi, will it work with Bridge? If not, is there some other product that will work, please?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eyefi-Mobi-WiFi-SDHC-Cloud/dp/B00CRFK24K/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1418927637&sr=1-1&keywords=Eyefi+Mobi+8GB+WiFi

Thanks,
Jenny


----------



## gbchriste (Dec 18, 2014)

The EyeFi Mobi can only transfer jpgs, not raw files. It's also pretty slow. I have one in the SD slot of my 5D3, capturing smaller size jpgs to transfer images to my phone or ipad for a larger screen preview. To save on camera battery power I also have the EyeFi card disabled on the camera while shooting, and then when I have a collection of images I want to see, I turn it on and initiate the transfer. Takes a few minutes for even 20 or so images to transfer.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 19, 2014)

Canon utilities is far better, and its free. Just set the folder to upload files to, and set whatever image editor you want to use.

You can use it with Wi-Fi, but must have the Canon Wi-Fi unit.

With Canon Utilities, you see the item you are shooting live, and can make exposure adjustments, ect before firing the shutter. with the 5X magnification, you can accurately manually focus on the area you want sharpest, and use the stop down to see your depth of field and adjust that as well.

I also have a eye-fi pro SD card which will upload Raw or Jpeg or video, but its not a tether, its only 1 way. If you upload it to a watched folder, it can open into photoshop.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi JennyGW. 
Do you have the rotation in the camera menu set to camera and computer? If so there is a caution box on the bottom of page 164 that may help, though I would have thought DPP should play nice. 

Cheers, Graham. 



JennyGW said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It works just fine except the images are not auto-rotated. The rotation works fine on the camera LCD, but not in Bridge (or DPP). I have the rotation option selected in the EOS Utility.
> 
> ...


----------

